# DPreview Article: "Greater freedom: Canon's engineers talk about the EOS R project"



## xps (Oct 21, 2018)

Found at DPreview:
"Greater freedom: Canon's engineers talk about the EOS R project"
https://www.dpreview.com/interviews...anon-s-engineers-talk-about-the-eos-r-project

Cited: "We want to surprise and astonish you, so please expect big things "


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2018)

They say that they got rid of the mode dial as a plus for video. I find the mode dial exceptionally useful for rapidly switching between C1, C2, C3, M and A where I have major settings stored. How do you do this on the EOS R?


----------



## Talys (Oct 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> They say that they got rid of the mode dial as a plus for video. I find the mode dial exceptionally useful for rapidly switching between C1, C2, C3, M and A where I have major settings stored. How do you do this on the EOS R?


You push the mode button (on the right) and then turn the dial. The exposure mode is displayed on the top LCD (and viewfinder or LCD panel)

I don't like it, compared to the traditional mode dial.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2018)

Talys said:


> You push the mode button (on the right) and then turn the dial. The exposure mode is displayed on the top LCD (and viewfinder or LCD panel)
> 
> I don't like it, compared to the traditional mode dial.


With my 5DIV and SR I don't have to look but just click through by memory while composing my shot. Can you do that easily on the R?


----------



## Talys (Oct 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> With my 5DIV and SR I don't have to look but just click through by memory while composing my shot. Can you do that easily on the R?



Well, yes, but practically, it takes me much longer to get from C1 to M to Tv, for example. Go to about a minute and a half:


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks Phil.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> With my 5DIV and SR I don't have to look but just click through by memory while composing my shot. Can you do that easily on the R?


Just a question: if you can see the exposure mode options through the EVF, can't you dial through them while still composing (or maintaining) the shot?


----------



## Act444 (Oct 22, 2018)

AlanF said:


> They say that they got rid of the mode dial as a plus for video. I find the mode dial exceptionally useful for rapidly switching between C1, C2, C3, M and A where I have major settings stored. How do you do this on the EOS R?



Ah, so they did make adjustments for video users. Interesting.

Anyway, on the R, the M Fn button can be customized to quickly cycle between your current mode and the three custom modes you have programmed. Found this out a couple days ago when I was messing around with a store model...indeed, nice. Could be even quicker than using a mode dial in some instances since you don’t even need to take your hand off the lens or eye from the VF. Still wish the R had one though.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2018)

Act444 said:


> Ah, so they did make adjustments for video users. Interesting.
> 
> Anyway, on the R, the M Fn button can be customized to quickly cycle between your current mode and the three custom modes you have programmed. Found this out a couple days ago when I was messing around with a store model...indeed, nice. Could be even quicker than using a mode dial in some instances since you don’t even need to take your hand off the lens or eye from the VF. Still wish the R had one though.


Thanks form the info that the modes are in the evf.


----------

